# Cool iBook Mods?



## dmetzcher (Apr 5, 2006)

I just upgraded my iBook's hard drive last night (pictures), and was wondering if anyone had any iBook G4 mods that they wanted to share with the group. My iBook's warranty ran out a few weeks ago, and I thought that now would be as good a time as any to do a few cool things to it. I was thinking of changing the color of the Apple on the outside of the lid. Has anyone done this? Is it terribly difficult to get the display apart? Is there a good guide available? I saw one once before, but I can't remember where it was.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 6, 2006)

For my iBook, which I have since given to my mother, I fitted clear 8mm acrylic dome-shaped feet on the back edge. They look perfect, give a better grip than the standard feet, and give the keyboard a healthy tilt. Not that exciting, I know, but it made it easier to live with.

I also fitted dark-blue cellophane to the light-up logo on the back of the display.

Check out:
- http://www.applefritter.com/node/3453
- http://www.jobic.com/ibook.html
- http://www.macmod.com/content/category/3/37/2/


----------



## dmetzcher (Apr 6, 2006)

symphonix said:
			
		

> I also fitted dark-blue cellophane to the light-up logo on the back of the display.


I saw the mod for this a while back, and stayed away only because the image showed them using a metal putty knife to get the plastic apart. The plastic was all damaged and looked like hell. I'd do it now, just with the same putty knife that I used to do the hard drive upgrade.

When you say that you used cellophone, do you mean that stuff that you buy in the grocery store, just colored blue? Did you fit it to the outside, or take the screen apart and tape it to the inside? Why kind of tape did you use, if you taped it? (The display doesn't get hot, so I can't imagine that it matters much what tape is used.)


----------



## ra3ndy (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm working on modding the LCD from a dead iBook and incorporating it as a flip out (or slide out, whichever ends up working better) second monitor for another iBook.

I have the schematics for wiring the data cable into a vga adapter, just need to work on the power thing.


----------



## adambyte (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey ra3ndy, is there some sort of adapter one can buy to make a notebook screen VGA compatible, or are you just rewiring it yourself?


----------

